# nismo 350z wheels on altima se-r??



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I was just wondering if the lmgt4 nismo wheels that can be purchased for the 350z and g35 would fit on the altima se-r. I am new to this forum, so be nice. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would say no... those wheels should be designed for a rear wheel drive offset. In other words, the fronts will be like 18x8.5" and the rears will be 18x9.5"... not a good setup on a front wheel drive car  I think there are Nismo wheels out there that fit the Altima though... I was looking at some on Ebay and whoever on here has the performance magazine that is modding an SE-R put them on their test car. They look pretty hot, and should be somewhat lighter than stock.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the response mikey. After I read your response I searched around and found that the aftermarket nismo wheels for the altima are based on the volk gram light wheels. I think they weigh in at 17 lbs per wheel. Good looking wheels that shave some weight off the car. I wish the 350 nismo wheels would fit but the nismo wheels for the altima look pretty good too. Thanks for the respone again.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jwiist said:


> I was just wondering if the lmgt4 nismo wheels that can be purchased for the 350z and g35 would fit on the altima se-r. I am new to this forum, so be nice. Thanks in advance for any input.


Yuck.. nice looking wheels not for the altima though.. they are staggered.. some very very fat wheels.. if you can get your hands on FOUR front wheels.. great.. but not the set


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

No worries  The ones you are talking about are pretty sweet... here is a link to the picture: 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may06/altima_ser/ 

I think they are pretty hot personally  Don't know if they are worth the $400 a wheel unless you are looking for serious weight reduction but I still like 'em!


----------

